# Borax, washing soda question?



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay guys after much searching (comp not copperating with me) I found the old threads on laundry soap but have a realitively stupid question...... Haven't been able to find washing soda around here can find borax and of course baking soda...... I have a bag of soap that I grated up because well the batch didn't work the way I thought it would but I found a stray whole bar of it a couple months ago and have been using it in the kitchen and it works great for getting the yuck out so figured I'd take the shreds and make them into laundry soap but was wondering if since I can't find washing soda if I just upped the amount of borax in it if it would work....

See told ya lol a realitively dumb question hahahaha


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Krogers I think has it and I will look over here for you Brandy but found this on the net.

Call this phone number 1-800-524-1328 and have the UPC code 33200-03020. The service will ask for your zip code and then tell you places in your area that sell the item. I believe this service will locate most items if you have the UPC code number. 

also are you looking in the area of the bleach for the Arm & Hammer Washing Soda?


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

We can't find washing soda around here in the wal-mart, only Kroger. We used borax, baking soda and soap for a couple years before we found the washing soda and it worked fine even on my husband's nastiest clothes. (trust me, they were nasty too!) I called the number but didn't enjoy talking to the guy.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I used to use baking soda (the sodium bicarbonate from the feedstore) and borax along with soap and scent in a liquid form. Only once did I have washing soda and it didn't seem to make a difference.
For the past year I've used a 1% superfat plain lard soap grated into powder - 1 part and borax - 2 parts and use about 1/4 -1/2 cup of dry mix per large load of laundry. I also add 2-3 drops of grapefruit seed extract for disinfecting power. It cuts chronic stinky towels or urine smells completely.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We use Sun--that has washing soda and washing soda with hydrogen peroxide in it--so it is washing soda with what is considered to be safe form of bleach. it is called sodium percarbonate.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Where have you guys found grapefruit seed extract? I can't find it or maybe I'm looking for the wrong wording??


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a good priced deal. Nutribiotic is the most common brand of grapefruit seed extract. Most health food stores would also have it.
http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/itemKey/51173

We use Carlsons cod liver oil, some Garden of Life stuff, etc, and can easily make up the amount to get free shipping.


----------

